# Help!!! Calling coyotes in Northeastern, PA....



## Coyotecallin (Jan 18, 2005)

I live in Luzerne county, PA and have been calling coyotes in and around my area for 2 years enough to almost loose a business and a wife. Although it's a great challenge and alot of fun, I am really frustrated! In 2 years I have called in a total of 2 coyotes and 1 fox with no kills. Does anyone here in PA have any advise that may help?? I am using the Johnny Stewart Preymaster call and have been using primarily distressed rabbit calls. Sometimes I mix it up with a chicken, goat, or rodents and I always play with the call volume. I usually start on the highest level for about 10 minutes then drop down in volume in 10 minute calling increments. I have been hunting in heavily traveled coyote areas and usually only hunt in the early evenings 5 to 10pm and early mornings 5 to 8 am. If anyone has any ideas, tricks, or good locations and advise I would appreciate it.


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

2 coyotes called in in two years is telling me that your area that you are hunting is lacking the number of dogs to hunt....or maybe you havent been using any type of locator......I.E. a howler, siren ect...

I live in PA and ive had limited success 9 or 10 dogs a year from sept to march/April but i also live in north central PA where there's plenty of dogs TOO MANY actually...this year has been a great year here. We tallied up 21 dogs between 3 of us and still counting.....

locator calls here in PA are essential to being successfull my advice would be to start hunting ridges and howl from various higher locations like points and benches this isnt the wide open western front so id stay away from any open ground like fields and pastures i never had any lock for yotes in those set ups like you would see on tv.....hardwoods and hollows is where we have our best luck......email me id be happy to share some stories and tactics


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Coyotecallin, I grew up in Dallas, Pa. Go Mounts. we never had much luck calling coyotes but did call in a bear one night. Since moving to North Dakota 17 years ago and calling in hundreds of fox and coyotes since. I think we used too much volume in PA. try keeping it somewhat subdued. Also try some howling this time of the year. Hunlocks creek had some bears when I lived there. My best friend in that area is the district game warden in dallas. Give him a call and he may know where to point you.

Good luck.


----------

